# Future Shillelagh's



## Rad

Harvested a couple of future Shillelagh blanks -- Waxed the ends and tagged with date, we'll talk about them more in a couple of years! Waiting is the hard part -- I've got some other sticks that are nearing readiness.


----------



## Sean

Those look good. Make sure you show us some when you get them finished.


----------



## Rad

I will -- it will take some time for them to dry.


----------



## Rad

I went Shillelagh hunting over Easter Break! They are feild dressed and hanging on the back wall of my barn!

And I tagged many future ones out in the woods -- several with vines growing around them!


----------



## CAS14

You are going to have some FUN!


----------



## Rad

CAS said:


> You are going to have some FUN!


It was fun just harvesting!


----------



## Markus

Rad, it looks like you had a successful hunt. What types of wood did tou harvest?


----------



## Rad

Markus said:


> Rad, it looks like you had a successful hunt. What types of wood did tou harvest?


Ash, elm, oak, sasafras, -- I marked a lot of trees for harvesting later, including some muscle wood that I didn't know I had in the woods!


----------



## Sean

Those look like they are being well taken care of. It is a lot of fun just getting out hunting them down. I remember reading

on a woodworking/woodcarving site that some of the guys harvesting their own wood are a couple of years ahead,

cutting wood now for two or three years down the road.

I've now got plenty of wood now that I cut over a year ago but until we move the place is packed with boxes so working in the

shop limited.


----------



## Rad

Sean said:


> Those look like they are being well taken care of. It is a lot of fun just getting out hunting them down. I remember reading
> on a woodworking/woodcarving site that some of the guys harvesting their own wood are a couple of years ahead,
> cutting wood now for two or three years down the road.


Yes -- it takes time! A couple I soaked in pentacryl (the ones with paper bags) the others I coated the cut ends with Anchor seal.


----------



## Rad

Sean are you moving far?


----------



## CAS14

Rad said:


> Markus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rad, it looks like you had a successful hunt. What types of wood did tou harvest?
> 
> 
> 
> Ash, elm, oak, sasafras, -- I marked a lot of trees for harvesting later, including some muscle wood that I didn't know I had in the woods!
Click to expand...

"Muscle wood" - similar to "Power Steering" (it takes power to steer it) ?


----------



## Rad

CAS said:


> Rad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rad, it looks like you had a successful hunt. What types of wood did tou harvest?
> 
> 
> 
> Ash, elm, oak, sasafras, -- I marked a lot of trees for harvesting later, including some muscle wood that I didn't know I had in the woods!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Muscle wood" - similar to "Power Steering" (it takes power to steer it) ?
Click to expand...

Ha ha! CAS, not to many of the young bucks know what it's like not to have power steering. 
Carpinus caroliniana (American hornbeam) is a small hardwood tree in the genus Carpinus. American hornbeam is also occasionally known as blue-beech, ironwood, or musclewood. It is native to eastern North America. It is a shade-loving tree, which prefers moderate soil fertility and moisture. It has a shallow, wide-spreading root system. The wood is heavy and hard, and is used for tool handles, longbows, walking sticks, walking canes and golf clubs.


----------



## Paul2281

Rad said:


> I went Shillelagh hunting over Easter Break! They are feild dressed and hanging on the back wall of my barn!
> 
> And I tagged many future ones out in the woods -- several with vines growing around them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC02313.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC02315.JPG


Dammit man,nice bunch of sticks ya got curing up there in the rafters...Any progress yet???


----------



## Rad

Most of them will be some time before I can work them -- I will take some pictures of the one I am currently working on when I get a chance. Thank you!


----------



## Rad

Well, the first sticks that I cutt for future Shillelagh's seem to be ready for continued work! It's been over 8 months for the one I immersed in pentacryl -- no spliting or cracking! I'm working on the sanding and will post pictures soon!


----------



## Paul2281

The first 6months or more are the most important on weather they are gonna be workable or not....


----------



## Rad

No pictures yet -- but started ebonizing the shaft today, I'll try and take pictures before I start putting a finish on!


----------



## Rad

Progress on the first of the future Shillelagh -- without the finish coat:



























According to Carleton a proper Shillelagh "... must be naturally top-heavy, and have around the end that is to make acquaintance with the cranium three or four natural lumps, calculated to divide the flesh in the nastiest manner, and to leave, if possible, the smallest tast of life of pit in the skull."

I think my first Shillelagh fits the bill?

I'll post more pictures as I finish it!


----------



## Rad

I have it hanging in the finish room with the first coat! It has gone from this 8 months ago








To this














Probably a couple more coats before it's finished.


----------



## Paul2281

Wow,looks like a good one....wtg...


----------



## Rad

Paul2281 said:


> Wow,looks like a good one....wtg...


Thanks! It's my first experiment with a shillelagh! And one of the main reasons I joined/found this forum.


----------



## CAS14

Rad said:


> I have it hanging in the finish room with the first coat! It has gone from this 8 months ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S11.jpg
> 
> To this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC02855.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC02854.JPG
> 
> Probably a couple more coats before it's finished.


What a change! From ugly duckling to beautiful swan!


----------



## Paul2281

CAS said:


> Rad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have it hanging in the finish room with the first coat! It has gone from this 8 months ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S11.jpg
> 
> To this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC02855.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC02854.JPG
> 
> Probably a couple more coats before it's finished.
> 
> 
> 
> What a change! From ugly duckling to beautiful swan!
Click to expand...

Excellent way of putting it.....


----------



## JJireh

Nice job, looks great


----------



## Rad

Thank you one and all! I will post another pic when it's all done!


----------



## Paul2281

Cool cool,please do....


----------



## cchgn

Rad said:


> According to Carleton a proper Shillelagh "... must be naturally top-heavy, and have around the end that is to make acquaintance with the cranium three or four natural lumps, calculated to divide the flesh in the nastiest manner, and to leave, if possible, the smallest tast of life of pit in the skull."
> 
> I was going to ask what made a proper Shilly, but that says it nicely......


----------



## cchgn

Hmmm, Looking at youre hanging, I'm wondering if I'm doing mine right.....All of mine, I pulled the root, so the heads of my sticks are actually the root ball. I've found that to be alot harder(and get interesting forms) than the stick itself.


----------



## Rad

cchgn said:


> Hmmm, Looking at youre hanging, I'm wondering if I'm doing mine right.....All of mine, I pulled the root, so the heads of my sticks are actually the root ball. I've found that to be alot harder(and get interesting forms) than the stick itself.


Yes! I have many root sticks hanging/drying right now! A root stick is preferable -- this one just looked so good hanging there in the tree, I couldn't resist! And this is my first homemade shillelagh! What can I say?


----------



## cchgn

I was just wondering, as I didn't have Shilley in mind when I made mine( Altho I'm of Nordic heritage), it just seemed like the thing to do.

I did do some research( this morning) and Shillelagh is actually a bastardization of "Sail Elle"( in Wicklow County, a popular filming area,where Excaliber, Zorda, Ballykissangel, etc were filmed) where they supposedly originated from. They were, in fact, made with the root ball and it is also a martial art, from sword, spear and staff fighting.

CAS mentioned hanging them in the chimney, but I suspect that that was the best way for them to stain and perserve them back in the day( I can only imagine your hands after handling them). The original "smoked stick".....lol


----------



## Rad

Yes, modern chimneys don't really lend themselves to the task any more -- you would just end up with a burnt stick, or maybe no stick at all and one heck of a chimney fire!!


----------



## cchgn

True, but depending on the wood, a low heat smoking could render an oily coating.

Btw, I found a video of a master shilly maker in Wicklow Co. Ir.


----------



## Rad

I've seen that video several times -- have even contemplated buying one of their sticks!


----------



## cchgn

yes, I have one on order( just to see how they do it). yes, I'd never seen it( tyhis is all new to me), but I learned that the "pipe top" looking sticks are actually good luck charms to them. Also, that led to the Irish stick fighting vids,,,all very interesting.


----------



## Rad

cchgn said:


> yes, I have one on order( just to see how they do it). yes, I'd never seen it( tyhis is all new to me), but I learned that the "pipe top" looking sticks are actually good luck charms to them. Also, that led to the Irish stick fighting vids,,,all very interesting.


Make sure you post a picture when you get it!!!


----------



## Rad

I have finished my first hand made Shillelagh's! Hopefully my Irish ancestors would be proud!


----------



## cchgn

Wow, that looks awesome! Looks just like a Blackthorn, like they offer at the Olde Shillelagh Stick Makers in Wicklow Co.


----------



## Rad

cchgn said:


> Wow, that looks awesome! Looks just like a Blackthorn, like they offer at the Olde Shillelagh Stick Makers in Wicklow Co.


Thank you!


----------



## cchgn

So, what is the wood?


----------



## Rad

cchgn said:


> So, what is the wood?


Crabtree


----------



## cchgn

Hmmm, crabtree, that's interesting,,,,those are knarly trees. I guess you were lucky to find a piece of straight stick....lol


----------



## Rad

cchgn said:


> Hmmm, crabtree, that's interesting,,,,those are knarly trees. I guess you were lucky to find a piece of straight stick....lol


They are knarly! But they are in the list of acceptable woods to use for shillelagh's -- so when I saw that particular stick, I took it!


----------



## cchgn

well, that is one fine stick.....btw, the one from Ye Olde Shillelagh, Wicklow, Ir. is on the way.


----------



## Rad

cchgn said:


> well, that is one fine stick.....btw, the one from Ye Olde Shillelagh, Wicklow, Ir. is on the way.


Thank you! And make sure show us a picture -- and do a review, I would like to see an honest assessment.


----------



## DerryhickPaddy

I always thought that a real shillelagh had to meet two fundamental requirements: -

1. The wood had to be blackthorn, e.g. Wikipedia 'Shillelaghs are traditionally made from blackthorn (sloe) wood
(Prunus spinosa)'

2. The stick/cudgel had to originate in Ireland.

Without doubt times move on, criteria change and, apparently, the foregoing no longer apply. Nonetheless there is still no beating an authentic Irish blackthorn shillelagh!


----------



## DerryhickPaddy

I always thought that a real shillelagh had to meet two fundamental requirements: -

1. The wood had to be blackthorn, e.g. Wikipedia 'Shillelaghs are traditionally made from blackthorn (sloe) wood
(Prunus spinosa)'

2. The stick/cudgel had to originate in Ireland.

Without doubt times move on, criteria change and, apparently, the foregoing no longer apply. Nonetheless there is still no beating an authentic Irish blackthorn shillelagh!


----------



## DerryhickPaddy

I always thought that a real shillelagh had to meet two fundamental requirements: -

1. The wood had to be blackthorn, e.g. Wikipedia 'Shillelaghs are traditionally made from blackthorn (sloe) wood
(Prunus spinosa)'

2. The stick/cudgel had to originate in Ireland.

Without doubt times move on, criteria change and, apparently, the foregoing no longer apply. Nonetheless there is still no beating an authentic Irish blackthorn shillelagh!


----------



## Rad

DerryhickPaddy said:


> I always thought that a real shillelagh had to meet two fundamental requirements: -
> 1. The wood had to be blackthorn, e.g. Wikipedia 'Shillelaghs are traditionally made from blackthorn (sloe) wood
> (Prunus spinosa)'
> 2. The stick/cudgel had to originate in Ireland.
> 
> Without doubt times move on, criteria change and, apparently, the foregoing no longer apply. Nonetheless there is still no beating an authentic Irish blackthorn shillelagh!


 I would never presume to argue with an authentic Irishman, well maybe just a little -- but the authentic Irish history actually states that the original Shillelagh's were made of Oak, and only Blackthorn after the English overlords wiped out the great oak forests for there building projects. And William Carleton states that they made them out of Oak, Blacthorn and Crabtree.

Mine may have not been made in Ireland -- but I have a strong Irish heritage and ancestry -- so at least there was Irish blood involved!


----------



## Rad

I recommend William Carleton's book (3 volumes) "Traits and Stories of the Irish Peasantry"


----------



## Paul2281

Great job...Ya done a good job...Be proud...


----------



## Rad

Paul2281 said:


> Great job...Ya done a good job...Be proud...


Thank you!


----------



## DerryhickPaddy

Point well made and adds to my education. William Carleton is a highly respected author.

t the end of the day I suppose the most important thing is that the cudgel is well made and finished.

I do have a problem with the amount of fake blackthorn that is for sale... most of it allegedly from Ireland. The reality is that it is very difficult to source suitable blackthorn here in Ireland in any volume. I suspect that most of what is offered as Blackthorn is just other species painted black.


----------



## Rad

DerryhickPaddy said:


> I do have a problem with the amount of fake blackthorn that is for sale... most of it allegedly from Ireland. The reality is that it is very difficult to source suitable blackthorn here in Ireland in any volume. I suspect that most of what is offered as Blackthorn is just other species painted black.


I suspect you are absolutely right! Are you familiar with the Olde Shillelagh Stick Makers in Shillelagh? They seem to be the real deal.


----------



## CAS14

DerryhickPaddy said:


> Point well made and adds to my education. William Carleton is a highly respected author.
> t the end of the day I suppose the most important thing is that the cudgel is well made and finished.
> 
> I do have a problem with the amount of fake blackthorn that is for sale... most of it allegedly from Ireland. The reality is that it is very difficult to source suitable blackthorn here in Ireland in any volume. I suspect that most of what is offered as Blackthorn is just other species painted black.


I found a nursery with a single small (4 feet tall) prunus spinosa for sale, and I planted it a year ago. It didn't grow much this summer, but it is still alive. I hope that it will spread and more will shoot up from the ground, but that hasn't happened yet.


----------



## JJireh

Maybe not a Shillelagh, but cudgel and 'beatin stick' just seem so harsh. Shillelagh conveys it well enough


----------



## DerryhickPaddy

Rad,

Don't know the 'Olde Shillelagh Stick Makers in Shillelagh' but everything about them looks to be the real thing.


----------



## Rad

DerryhickPaddy said:


> Rad,
> 
> Don't know the 'Olde Shillelagh Stick Makers in Shillelagh' but everything about them looks to be the real thing.


Thanks!


----------



## DerryhickPaddy

Rad,

Don't personally know the people making sticks in Wicklow but everything about them convinces me that they are the real deal!


----------

